# Danish Open 09 - Live results



## hr.mohr (Apr 2, 2009)

http://live.speedcubing.dk/

A big thanks goes out to Rafal Studnicki for letting us use his system


----------



## Garmon (Apr 2, 2009)

Cool I'll be competing!


----------



## ngb (Apr 4, 2009)

Nice, at the end you achieve it!!! Congratulations. I hope everything works properly  

People organising other opens, try to add live results too. Its not so difficult and good for speedcubing...


----------



## coinman (Apr 4, 2009)

How do i choose even? I can choose but there is no button to press when it's don.


----------



## Lid (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm guessing you need to turn javascript on


----------



## hr.mohr (Apr 4, 2009)

Or it could be that we forgot to update results for all events. I'll try to update it better tomorrow.


----------



## anderson26 (Apr 4, 2009)

How come there's no results for the 3x3 event?


----------



## Gunnar (Apr 4, 2009)

anderson26 said:


> How come there's no results for the 3x3 event?



For the first round Erik got 12.2x average and I placed 2nd with a new swedish record of 13.35.  Erik was also very close to the 4x4 single WR with a time of 40.13.

PS. The balls from the rubik's pens can bounce pretty high when you drop them from third floor


----------



## Ron (Apr 4, 2009)

Congratz Gunnar, also on your 4x4 average.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Apr 4, 2009)

How did Erik DNF his first 3x3 solve?


----------



## TMOY (Apr 4, 2009)

Erik's cube dropped on the floor after the end of the solve, and four center caps popped out: Since it happened on two pairs of opposite centers, the cube was not unambiguously solved, hence DNF.
Yes it's weird, but it actualy happened.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 5, 2009)

Guess the live results aren't so live


----------



## hr.mohr (Apr 5, 2009)

We're a bit more live today. Enjoy!


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 5, 2009)

1:04.34 mean on minx! Go Erik.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 5, 2009)

AND 5x5x5 single. Busy man.


----------



## Henrik (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks to Trine my GF we have been more live today.

I hope you all enjoyed.

Henrik


----------



## Bob (Apr 5, 2009)

Official results posted on WCA site.


----------



## guusrs (Apr 6, 2009)

Congratz Erik with your WR's! 
Congratz Arnaud with making it to the final so many times and your FMC finish!

Someone has the FMC scramble?


----------



## KConny (Apr 6, 2009)

R2 B2 D2 R2 F2 U' L2 R2 F2 L2 B R D U2 F2 R' B2 D' R' U' F (21f)

My 33 move solution:

2X-Cross: F' L' B R U R' F' L' D' L'
3rd slot: x2 R' U R U F U' F'
4th slot: U' R' U' R U2 R' U R
OLL: L' U2 L U L' U L U


----------



## hr.mohr (Apr 7, 2009)

Nice solution Daniel!


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 7, 2009)

Love your solution Daniel! I still remember it without looking at what you wrote 

I will practise FMC a little (or atleast get better att building blocks etc.) until the next competition and then I will try  Probably wont get sub 45 though 

I got 4 bronze medals


----------



## KConny (Apr 7, 2009)

I also found a 35 moves solution with a CLS and some easy LL case.

Simon: Good, fewest is a lot of fun, and often a nice relaxation from all other speed events. 

I got three golds and two bronze. I'm most happy with my third place in 3x3, first time I get on the podium.


----------



## guusrs (Apr 8, 2009)

KConny said:


> R2 B2 D2 R2 F2 U' L2 R2 F2 L2 B R D U2 F2 R' B2 D' R' U' F (21f)
> 
> My 33 move solution:
> 
> ...



Well done Daniel!

this is what I got in an hour: 
L B D' L D2 R U' L U2 F' U' F2 R' F' R2 U' R' F U' F' U2 F U F' U' F U' L2 R' (29)
turn prescramble moves L2 R' to understand:
F2L minus pair: L B D' L D2 R U' L.F (9)
solve last pair: U' F' U2 F U F' U' F U' (18)
undo premoves: L2 R' (20)
3 corners and 2 edges are flipped, at dot insert U2 F' U' F2 R' F' R2 U' R' to flip them all 
Gus


----------



## guusrs (Apr 8, 2009)

KConny said:


> R2 B2 D2 R2 F2 U' L2 R2 F2 L2 B R D U2 F2 R' B2 D' R' U' F (21f)
> 
> My 33 move solution:
> 
> ...



Hi Daniel,

Me again,
You had a splendid start on that 2X-Cross
Why didn't you continue with:
3rd slot: L' F D' F' L (14)
4th slot + LL-cross: R' D' R D2 F L D L' D' (23)
and then corner insertion?
Could have been sub 30!
Gus


----------



## Erik (Apr 8, 2009)

what I got:

x2 B'L'FRDR' (2x2 block with saving some stuff)
B'L'U'L' *R'* U2RFU'F' F2L minus one pair + solving edges somehow
U'R'URU2R'URU' (leaving a 3 cycle of edges)

now I could not find anything nice to insert it, so I decided to replace R' with: R2UFB'R2F'BUR canceling a staggering... one move

result: 34 moves and 2nd place, an average solve for me.


----------



## KConny (Apr 8, 2009)

Guus: Wow, that was nice. Well, I tried doing the third slot that way, but not the forth. I've never seen/tought of putting down a pair like that. But the main reason of why I didn't find it is that I left after 30 min to take a dump.


----------



## KConny (Apr 9, 2009)

I tried it a little bit, but I'm not that great with insertions.

2X-Cross and insertion: F' U L D L' U' L D' L2 B R U R' F' L' D' (16)
3rd slot: L2 F D' F' L (5)
4th slot: R' D' R D2 F L D L' F' (9)

30 total. Help me out with an insertion?


----------



## TMOY (Apr 9, 2009)

My own solution (38 HTM, and 31 STM):
L2 U' F U x' U2 L2 U' L2 U2 F2 U' F2 (12) (corners + 1 edge solved)
D F' R E2 R' E2 F (9 HTM, 7 STM) (3 more edges)
y' D' L2 E L' E' L (8 HTM, 6 STM) (2 more edges)
y L' E' L' E2 L2 E (9 HTM, 6 STM) (last 6 edges)


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 9, 2009)

KConny said:


> I tried it a little bit, but I'm not that great with insertions.
> 
> 2X-Cross and insertion: F' U L D L' U' L D' L2 B R U R' F' L' D' (16)
> 3rd slot: L2 F D' F' L (5)
> ...



Damn that's good! I wish I could get a little more of an understanding of FMC.. You and Gunnar have to teach me som tips and tricks before Västerås Open


----------



## guusrs (Apr 9, 2009)

KConny said:


> I tried it a little bit, but I'm not that great with insertions.
> 
> 2X-Cross and insertion: F' U L D L' U' L D' L2 B R U R' F' L' D' (16)
> 3rd slot: L2 F D' F' L (5)
> ...



Daniel,

I tried insertions, using stickers, but your 1-move-cancel-insertions seems so be optimal. So I was wrong, no sub 30 but 30 is still very good! 

Gus


----------



## KConny (Apr 15, 2009)

Okay, then I could've tied Gunnar for the Swedish NR.


----------

